# SS White Trash j16:Mahi Mayhem



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice
weather was certainly nice


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome!!! 

I love fishing in my thousand dollar home made boat catching over size fish watching people in their $30,000 boats get skunked. Makes the simple life feel just that much better.


----------



## PG350 (Jan 19, 2012)

Awesome!!! 

I love fishing in my thousand dollar home made boat catching over size fish watching people in their $30,000 boats get skunked. Makes the simple life feel just that much better.


----------



## fishicaltherapist (Mar 9, 2013)

There's something about the K.I.S.S. system!!! Nice job!!!


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Yes Sir! 

The sport yachts do a better job of catching "two legged fish" [smiley=eyepopping.gif] 

Fortunately we are after more important stuff on this forum like rocking it offshore in a J16!


----------



## nightfly (Jul 7, 2011)

Love the white trash special. Good job


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

Haha thanks dudes. PG, I seen those reds you pull up on that boat man. Super nice. I'm a south florida native, don't have any decent redfish under my belt, despite my best efforts.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

> Awesome!!!
> 
> I love fishing in my thousand dollar home made boat catching over size fish watching people in their $30,000 boats get skunked.    Makes the simple life feel just that much better.



30Gs hell that ain't nothing. I've seen $300,000 sport fishers come back to dock with less. Nice job! You gotta have large attachments to go out in a small skiff. Even in a unsinkable CS. Me and a bud went off shore in my B60 once on a nice day. But it kicked up on the way in as tide was going out. Got real Harry there for awhile.


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I've been fishing offshore in a kayak for the past two years. I don't think it's the juevos. I just have a bad fish itch. Gotta say I love havin a motor now. When the sht hits the fan, wide open throttle to the inlet. Used to take me hours to get back in. And hours in 5-7 foot seas in a 14 foot kayak is a lifetime.


----------

